# Chat?



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone chat on Saturday nights anymore? I've only done it once but might take a break from work tonight. If so what time and time zone?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Someone usually shows up around 8 PDT. I haven't been there since the format change. Won't be there tonight either...I'm at the Paris now then at home no network.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> Someone usually shows up around 8 PDT. I haven't been there since the format change. Won't be there tonight either...I'm at the Paris now then at home no network.


Marsha - I'm reading your post and thinking "you're in Paris now???" Didn't think you were going then read where you live and got it. :HistericalSmiley: Wish I was either in Paris or at the Paris right about now. Still at work Catch you later!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

A couple of us are in there. Come on folks, lets get it busy again.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm in the chatroom, too (and I've only ever been there once before). Come join in!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We did well this week, and it was so fun to catch up with friends. I hope we can get this going on a regular basis again.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess I am late in seeing this thread! 

I did the chat thing once and I remember that I was soo close to falling off the chair by the end of it lol. It was WaY after midnight (local time) but I was enjoying my chat with Sue (Boo's mommy) that I continued chatting until my eyes were struggling to stay open - no matter how hard I tried, they closed automatically :HistericalSmiley: 

But it was fun  gotta do it one time. 

Hope the rest who chatted enjoyed :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

how about chatting earlier for us who are ahead in time?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have been wondering for a long time. Each time I try it, there is nobody there. I missed that post yesterday or I would have dropped in.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Is there ever going to be regular chat nights again? I used to look forward to the Wednesday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday chats. GG! We talked ALOT! :HistericalSmiley:I went to chat last Saturday and it was like the desert live in - barren! Com'on gals lets resuscitate this site...please


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I was in last Sunday (your Sat night) and Carina & I were the only ones there ...... we had a great catch up. It would be great if more people were able to join in!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe I was doing something wrong in this new format...I was in Lobby 1 no one there - around 2015 PDT. I looked in all the other areas too, no one around.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry, I dont remember what time it was, nor which room - it was which-ever room is the default - the one it automatically takes you to. Actually, I think it was quite late for you (around 2 or 3 pm Sunday afternoon for me!) ... I know when we finished chatting, it was nearing, or gone 1 am for Carina.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Sorry, I dont remember what time it was, nor which room - it was which-ever room is the default - the one it automatically takes you to. Actually, I think it was quite late for you (around 2 or 3 pm Sunday afternoon for me!) ... I know when we finished chatting, it was nearing, or gone 1 am for Carina.


Yes, it was late. I think I went in around midnight with Jaq (and I think it might have been after 1am when we said goodnight). I am a total night owl. LOL, as evidenced by the fact that I am reading this thread now and it is 3am my time. 

I can try to come this week, but not sure if I will get the chance it will be a busy day tomorrow. If I am around the computer though I will pop in.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, I'm in there. Just me so far, but hoping someone else joins. 

Edited to add: Thanks for joining me guys. I was getting lonely.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

On my way!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Lots of us now, come join the fun!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Is anyone going to try Chat again tonight? Mandy I saw you dropped in and left right away...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's almost 11pm now so going to bed soon but will try to get on chat shortly.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I just went there but was all alone ... boo hoo.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Going now!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I was doing my Sunday chores first, so I could sit & chat as long as everyone else was still awake!! Coming now .......


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I have no idea how to use the chat room, but would love to get up with some of you.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed it last night. But I had a very exciting night witnessing the miracle of birth Pom style. And I didn't get to bed until even later than my usual. I went to bed for the first time at 9:30am this morning.:smstarz: (This isn't quite the right emoticon. Picture those stars as ZZZzzzzs whirling around my tired head).


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

munchkn8835 said:


> I have no idea how to use the chat room, but would love to get up with some of you.


it's easy. You just click on chat and it opens for you. Try to play around with it when nobody is there. But we really hope we are going to get a new one, because this one stinks.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone interested in chat 2nite? :huh:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Is anyone going to try chat tonight?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Does anyone chat on Saturday nights anymore? I've only done it once but might take a break from work tonight. If so what time and time zone?


Sue, I would love to chat. However, I am having a hard time keeping up with the threads at the moment. Unfortunately, I have a one track mind when trying to chat online. And, it sounds as though the format is kind of confusing right now. I'm sure it will improve soon.

However, don't give up on me for future chats ... because I don't mean to sound unsociable. 

In the meantime ... Happy Chatting!


----------

